# حياة المسيح



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

أحد التنبؤات الواردة عن مجيء المسيح 
جاء في رؤيا دانيآل (حوالى500 سنة قبل الميلاد): " مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه، فأُعطي سلطان ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدى، ما لن يزول. وملكوته ما لا ينقرض"

وكان السيد المسيح هو ابن الإنسان هذا.

ولادة المسيح 
أُرسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله إلى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة، إلى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف. واسم العذراء مريم، فدخل إليها الملاك وقال سلام لك أيتها المنعم عليها، الله معك، مباركة أنت في النساء، فلما رأته اضطربت من كلامه وفكرت ما عسى أن تكون هذه التحية. فقال لها الملاك: لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع (ومعناه: الله يخلص) وهذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى، ويعطيه الله كرسي داود أبيه، ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية. فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا وأنا لست لست متزوجة، فأجاب وقال لها: الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.

ولما وُلد المسيح في بيت لحم اليهودية في أيام هيرودس الملك، إذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا إلى أورشليم قائلين: أين هو المولود ملك اليهود. فإننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق وأتينا لنسجد له حينئذ دعا هيرودس المجوس سرا وتحقق منهم زمان النجم الذي ظهر. وذهبوا وإذا النجم الذي رأوه في المشرق يتقدمهم حتى جاء ووقف فوق حيث كان الصبي، فلما رأوا النجم فرحوا فرحا عظيما جدا وأتوا إلى البيت ورأوا الصبي مع مريم أمه فخروا وسجدوا له.

وكان في تلك الكورة رعاة متبدين يحرسون حراسات الليل على رعيتهم، وإذا ملاك الله وقف بهم ومجد الله أضاء حولهم فخافوا خوفا عظيما، فقال لهم الملاك: لا تخافوا. فها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب، انه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الله، وهذه لكم العلامة تجدون طفلا مقمطا مضجعا في مذود. وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوي مسبحين الله وقائلين: المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة ولما مضت عنهم الملائكة إلى السماء قال الرجال الرعاة بعضهم لبعض: لنذهب الآن إلى بيت لحم وننظر هذا الأمر الواقع الذي أعلمنا به الله فجاءوا مسرعين ووجدوا مريم ويوسف والطفل مضجعا في المذود فلما رأوه اخبروا بالكلام الذي قيل لهم عن هذا الصبي وكل الذين سمعوا تعجبوا مما قيل لهم من الرعاة وأما مريم فكانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به في قلبها.

والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الأب مملؤا نعمة وحقا.

س : ما هي بعض الأمور غير المعتادة التي صحبت ميلاد المسيح؟ 
صحب ميلاد المسيح من مريم العذراء، ظهور الملاك لها، وليوسف خطيبها، ولبعض رعاة الأغنام، ولمجوس حكماء في أقصى المشرق. 
المسيح في طفولته 
ولما كانت له اثنتا عشرة سنة وجداه في الهيكل جالسا في وسط المعلمين يسمعهم ويسألهم وكل الذين سمعوه بهتوا من فهمه وأجوبته وقالت له أمه يا بنى هوذا أبوك وأنا كنا نطلبك فقال لهما لماذا كنتما تطلباني ألم تعلما أنه ينبغي أن أكون فيما لله ثم نزل معهما وجاء إلى الناصرة وكان خاضعا لهما.

س : ما هي القدوة التي يعطيها لنا المسيح هنا؟ 
أن نطيع الله وأن نحترم الوالدين. 
من أعماله وصفاته 
يخلق: 
وفيما هو مجتاز رأى إنسانا أعمى منذ ولادته، فتفل على الأرض وصنع طينا وطلى عيني الأعمى وقال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام، الذي تفسيره مرسل، فمضى واغتسل واتى بصيرا. قال المسيح : لدينونة أتيت أنا إلى هذا العالم حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون ويعمى الذين يبصرون، فسمع هذا الذين كانوا معه من الفريسيين وقالوا له ألعلنا نحن أيضا عميان، قال لهم المسيح لو كنتم عميانا لما كانت لكم خطية ولكن الآن تقولون أننا نبصر فخطيتكم باقية.

يُحيي: 
فلما اقترب إلى باب المدينة إذا ميت محمول ابن وحيد لامه وهى أرملة ومعها جمع كثير من المدينة، فلما رآها تحنن عليها وقال لها لا تبكى، ثم تقدم ولمس النعش فوقف الحاملون، فقال أيها الشاب قم، فجلس الميت وأبتدأ يتكلم فدفعه إلى أمه، فاخذ الجميع خوف ومجدوا الله قائلين قد قام فينا نبي عظيم وافتقد الله شعبه.

يشفى: 
وكان هناك إنسان به مرض منذ ثمان وثلاثين سنة قال له المسيح قم، احمل سريرك وامش، فحالا برئ الإنسان وحمل سريره ومشى.

يعرف الغيب: 
قال له تلاميذه الآن نعلم أنك عالم بكل شئ لهذا نؤمن أنك من الله خرجت.

يفدي: 
نظر يوحنا المسيح مقبلا إليه فقال هوذا حَمَلَ الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم.

يشفع: 
يقدر أن يخلص أيضا إلى التمام الذين يتقدمون به إلى الله إذ هو حي في كل حين ليشفع فيهم.

يرزق: 
فلما خرج المسيح أبصر جمعا كثيرا فتحنن عليهم وشفى مرضاهم، ولما صار المساء تقدم إليه تلاميذه قائلين: الموضع خلاء والوقت قد مضى اصرف الجموع لكي يمضوا إلى القرى ويبتاعوا طعاما. فقال لهم المسيح: لا حاجة لهم أن يمضوا، أعطوهم انتم ليأكلوا فقالوا له ليس عندنا هاهنا إلا خمسة أرغفة وسمكتان، فقال ائتوني بهما إلى هنا، فأمر الجميع أن يتكئوا على العشب، ثم اخذ الأرغفة الخمسة والسمكتين ورفع نظره نحو السماء وبارك وكسر وأعطى الأرغفة للتلاميذ والتلاميذ للجموع، فأكل الجميع وشبعوا ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر اثنتي عشر قفة مملؤة والآكلون كانوا نحو خمسة آلاف رجل ماعدا النساء والأولاد.

يُهيمن: 
ولما دخل السفينة معه تلاميذه، وإذا اضطراب عظيم قد حدث في البحر حتى غطت الأمواج السفينة. فتقدم تلاميذه قائلين: يا سيد نجنا فإننا نهلك، فقال لهم: ما بالكم خائفين ياقليلي الإيمان، ثم قام وانتهر الرياح والبحر فصار هدوء عظيم، فتعجب الناس قائلين: أي إنسان هذا فإن الرياح والبحر جميعا تطيعه.

يغفر: 
واجتاز وجاء إلى مدينته، وإذا مفلوج (مشلول) يقدمونه مطروحا على فراش، فلما رأى المسيح إيمانهم قال للمفلوج: ثق يا بنى، مغفورة لك خطاياك، وإذا قوم من الكتبة قد قالوا في أنفسهم هذا يجدف (يكفر) فعلم المسيح أفكارهم فقال لهم: لماذا تفكرون بالشر في قلوبكم، أيما ايسر، أن يقال لك مغفورة لك خطاياك أم أن يقال قم وامش، ولكن لكي تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطانا على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا... حينئذ قال للمفلوج: قم احمل فراشك واذهب إلى بيتك. فقام ومضى إلى بيته. حتى بهت (اندهش) الجميع ومجدوا الله قائلين ما رأينا مثل هذا قط.

عالٍ: 
فقال لهم انتم من اسفل أما أنا فمن فوق، أنتم من هذا العالم أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم.

كامل: 
فقال لهم المسيح من منكم يبكتني (يؤنبني) على خطية.

أزلي: 
قال لهم المسيح الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن، فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه، أما المسيح فاختفى وخرج.

من تعاليمه: (متى 5 ) 
عن القتل 
سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم.

عن الزنا 
سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن، وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن كل من نظر لامرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه.

عن الطلاق 
قيل من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق، وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزنى، ومن يتزوج من مطلقة فانه يزنى.

عن الوفاء بالقسم 
أيضا سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تحنث بل اوفِ لله أقسامك، وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تحلفوا البتة، لا بالسماء لأنها كرسي الله، ولا بالأرض لأنها موطئ قدميه.

عن المحبة 
سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك، وأما أنا فأقول لكم احبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات، فانه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين، لأنه إن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم فأي اجر لكم، أليس العشارون (الظالمين) أيضا يفعلون ذلك، وان سلمتم على اخوتكم فقط فأي فضل تصنعون.

عن الصدقة 
احترزوا من أن تصنعوا صدقتكم قدام الناس لكي ينظروكم، وإلا فليس لكم أجر عند أبيكم الذي في السماوات.

عن الصلاة 
ومتى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين، فانهم يحبون أن يصلوا قائمين في المجامع وفى زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس. الحق أقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا أجرهم (في الدنيا).

عن الصوم 
ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين، فانهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين، الحق الحق أقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا أجرهم (في الدنيا).

عن التسامح 
إن غفرتم للناس زلاتهم يغفر لكم أبوكم السماوي، وان لم تغفروا للناس زلاتهم لا يغفر لكم أبوكم السماوي زلاتكم.

س : اذكر بعض المواعظ التي نتعلمها من أعمال السيد المسيح وأقواله؟ 
أن نصلي ونصوم وأن نعطي الصدقة، ونسامح الأعداء ونحبهم، ولا نغضب من الآخرين، ولا نخون عهودا، ولا نشتهي الذي يمتلكونه، وأن نفعل بهم مثلما نريدهم أن يفعلوا بنا. 

القاعدة الذهبية 
كل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم فافعلوا هكذا انتم أيضا بهم. لان هذا هو الناموس (الشريعة) والأنبياء.

س : لماذا تميزت تعاليم المسيح عن تعاليم غيره؟ 
لأنه شخصيته كانت تجسيدا حقيقيا لكلمة الله الأزلي. 
نصح وتحذير 
ادخلوا من الباب الضيق لأنه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذي يؤدى إلى الهلاك، وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه. احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب الحملان لكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة، من ثمارهم تعرفونهم.

س : ماذا كان يقصد المسيح بالباب الواسع والأنبياء الكذبة؟ 
يرمز الباب الواسع للأكثرية الضالة الذين يتبعون أدعياء النبوة الذين ليسوا من الله سبحانه. 
المسيح ينبئ عن موته 
ومن ذلك الوقت ابتدأ المسيح يُظهِر لتلاميذه انه ينبغي أن يذهب إلى أورشليم ويتألم كثيرا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويُقتل وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم. فأخذه بطرس إليه وابتدأ ينتهره قائلا: حاشاك يا سيد. لا يكون لك هذا. فالتفت وقال لبطرس: اذهب عنى يا شيطان. أنت معثرة لي لأنك لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس.

وقال لهم انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفى ثلاثة أيام أقيمه، فقال اليهود: في ست وأربعين سنة بُنى هذا الهيكل، هل أنت في ثلاثة أيام تقيمه؟ أما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده، فلما قام من الأموات تذكر التلاميذ انه قال هذا فآمنوا.

يفصح عن نفسه 
سأله رئيس الكهنة أيضا وقال له: هل أنت المسيح ابن المبارك؟ فقال المسيح: أنا هو، وسوف تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا في سحاب السماء، فمزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال: ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود، قد سمعتم التجاديف (الكفر).

الصلب 
اليهود لم يصلبوا المسيح 
ثم جاءوا بالمسيح من عند قيافا إلى دار الولاية (الرومانية) فخرج بيلاطس إليهم وقال لهم خذوه انتم واحكموا عليه حسب ناموسكم (شريعتكم) فقال له اليهود لا يجوز لنا أن نقتل أحدا- ليتم قول المسيح الذي قاله مشيرا إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعا أن يموت.

س : لماذا لم يستطع اليهود أن يقتلوا سيدنا المسيح رجما بالحجارة حسب شريعتهم؟ 
لأنهم كانوا تحت سلطة الاستعمار الروماني، فلم يكن مسموحا لهم أن يقتلوا أحدا. 
الرومان يصلبون المسيح 
قال له بيلاطس: هل أنت إذا ملك. أجاب المسيح: أنت تقول أنى ملك، لهذا ولدت أنا ولهذا أتيت إلى العالم لأشهد للحق، كل من هو من الحق يسمع صوتي. فقال له بيلاطس: ألست تعلم أن لي سلطانا أن أصلبك وسلطانا أن أطلقك أجاب المسيح: لم يكن لك على سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق. حينئذ أسلمه إليهم ليصلب.

س : لماذا كان الرومان يستخدمون طريقة التعليق على الصليب للإعدام؟ 
لأن التعليق على الصليب بالمسامير كانت وسيلتهم لردع كل من يهدد سياستهم الاستعمارية. 
من أحداث الصلب 
ولما صلبوه اقتسموا ثيابه مقترعين عليها لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي: اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم وعلى ملابسي ألقوا قرعة، قائلين: ياناقض الهيكل وبانيه في ثلاثة أيام خلِّص نفسك إن كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب. آخرون قالوا: قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الآن إن أراد، لأنه قال أنا ابن الله.

س : لماذا لم يهرب المسيح قبل الصلب؟ 
لأن الهروب هو حيلة الضعفاء والمخادعين، أما القيامة من الموت والصعود إلى السماء فهو عمل إله الحياة والموت. 
الوفاة 
ومن الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على كل الأرض إلى الساعة التاسعة، ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ المسيح بصوت عظيم وأسلم الروح. وإذا حجاب الهيكل انشق إلى اثنين من فوق إلى اسفل والأرض تزلزلت والصخور تشققت والقبور تفتحت. وأما قائد المائة والذين معه يحرسون المسيح فلما رأوا الزلزلة وما كان خافوا جدا وقالوا: حقا كان هذا ابن الله.

الدفن 
ثم أن يوسف الذي من الرامة وهو تلميذ المسيح ولكن خفية لسبب الخوف من اليهود سأل بيلاطس أن يأخذ جسد المسيح، فأذن له بيلاطس، فجاء وأخذ جسد المسيح، وجاء أيضا نيقوديموس الذي أتى أولا إلى المسيح ليلا وهو حامل مزيج مر وعود نحو مائة منا، فأخذا جسد المسيح ولفاه بأكفان مع الأطياب كما لليهود من عادة أن يكفنوا، وكان في الموضع الذي صُلب فيه بستان، وفى البستان قبر جديد لم يوضع فيه أحد قط فهناك وضعا المسيح. ثم دُحرج حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر.

حراسة القبر 
واجتمع رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون إلى بيلاطس قائلين، يا سيد قد تذكرنا إن ذلك المضل قال وهو حي إني بعد ثلاثة أيام أقوم، فمر بضبط القبر إلى اليوم الثالث لئلا يأتي التلاميذ ليلا ويسرقوه ويقولوا للشعب انه قام من الأموات، فتكون الضلالة الأخيرة أشد من الأولى، فقال لهم بيلاطس عندكم حراس. اذهبوا واضبطوه كما تعلمون، فمضوا وضبطوا القبر بالحراس وختموا الحجر.

س : لماذا أرسل بيلاطس حراسا لقبر المسيح ووضعوا ختما على حجر الباب؟ 
لكي لا تتحقق نبؤة المسيح عن قيامته في اليوم الثالث. 
القيامة 
وبعد السبت عند فجر أول الأسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى لتنظر القبر، وإذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت. لأن ملاك الله نزل من السماء وجاء ودحرج الحجر عن الباب وجلس عليه وكان منظره كالبرق ولباسه أبيض كالثلج فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس وصاروا كأموات. فأجاب الملاك وقال للمرأتين: لا تخافا أنتما، فإني أعلم أنكم تطلبان المسيح المصلوب، ليس هو هاهنا لأنه قام كما قال، هلما انظرا الموضع الذي كان المسيح مضطجعا فيه، واذهبا سريعا قولا لتلاميذه انه قام من الأموات، ها هو يسبقكم إلى الجليل. هناك ترونه. ها أنا قد قلت لكما، فخرجتا سريعا من القبر بخوف وفرح عظيم راكضتين لتخبرا تلاميذه، وفيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه إذا المسيح لاقاهما وقال سلام لكما فتقدمتا وأمسكتا بقدميه وسجدتا له، فقال لهما المسيح لا تخافا اذهبا قولا لاخوتي أن يذهبوا إلى الجليل وهناك يرونني.

ظهوره لتلاميذه 
وإذا اثنان كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم إلى قرية بعيدة عن أورشليم ستين غلوة اسمها عمواس، وكانا يتكلمان بعضهما مع بعض عن جميع الحوادث. وفيما هما يتحاوران اقترب إليهما المسيح نفسه ولكن أمسكت أعينهما عن معرفته، ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب، فلما اتكأ معهما اخذ خبزا وبارك وكسر وناولهما، فانفتحت أعينهما وعرفاه ثم اختفى عنهما، فقالا بعضهما لبعض: ألم يكن قلبنا ملتهبا فينا إذ كان يكلمنا في الطريق ويوضح لنا الكتب، فقاما في تلك الساعة ورجعا إلى أورشليم ووجدا الأحد عشر مجتمعين هم والذين معهم وهم يقولون أن المسيح قام بالحقيقة وظهر لسمعان، وأما هما فكانا يخبران بما حدث في الطريق وكيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز.

وفيما كان التلاميذ يتكلمون بهذا وقف المسيح في وسطهم وقال لهم: سلام لكم. فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا انهم ينظرون روحا، فقال لهم: ما بالكم مضطربين ولماذا تخطر أفكار في قلوبكم، انظروا يدي ورجلي إني أنا هو، جسوني وانظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لي، وحين قال هذا أراهم يديه ورجليه وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا معكم انه لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عنى في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير. حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب وقال لهم أن يُكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الأمم.

س : هل كان ظهور المسيح بعد قيامته بروحه أم بجسده أم بالاثنين معا؟ 
كان ظهور المسيح بعد قيامته ظهورا كاملا أي بروحه وجسده معا. 
الصعود 
وأخرجهم خارجا إلى بيت عنيا ورفع يديه وباركهم، وفيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم. وارتفع وهم ينظرون ، وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم، وفيما كانوا يشخصون إلى السماء وهو منطلق، إذا رجلان قد وقفا بهم بلباس ابيض وقالا: أيها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون إلى السماء، إن المسيح هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقا إلى السماء. فسجدوا له ورجعوا إلى أورشليم بفرح عظيم وكانوا كل حين في الهيكل يسبحون ويباركون الله. وبعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لأكثر من خمسمائة أخ .

س : لماذا فرح التلاميذ عندما صعد سيدنا المسيح أمام أعينهم؟ 
لأنهم تيقنوا أن سيدهم حي، وموجود دائما معهم بروحه، ولانهم سيلتقون به مرة أخرى.​


----------



## _Stev_ (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

استغرب مما وضعتيه!!!!
فهو حجه كبيره عليك!!!!
هل تومنين بما وجد في المقال???​


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



_Stev_ قال:


> استغرب مما وضعتيه!!!!
> فهو حجه كبيره عليك!!!!
> هل تومنين بما وجد في المقال???​



الله معاك يا اخي 


انسيت انني عضوة هنا و يحق لي ان اشارك بالمواضيع اوليس من حقي


----------



## _Stev_ (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

لك من الحق هنا ما غاب لاهل قريش.
اتيت بمقال يوكد ان المسيح اله, فاستغربت عجبا!
كيف ان يوتي مسلم بهذا المقال!!!
​


----------



## almo7eb_17 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

اخي ستيف

يبدو انك لم تقأ الموضوع

حيث قالت اختي امل :-
س : ما هي القدوة التي يعطيها لنا المسيح هنا؟ 
أن نطيع الله وأن نحترم الوالدين. 

المسيح هو احد الانبياء الذين يجب ان نؤمن بهم
وليس ان نعبده




مشكوره اختي على موضوعك الرائع............ بس بدك ناس تقرأ ما تزت حكي بس!!


دمتم بكل احترام


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

هون اسلاميات فقط هذا يجب نقله الى قسم الرد على الشبهات او ركن الكتاب المقدس

هذا مقال عن حياة السيد المسيح هل تؤمن به يا مسلم الي كتبه ام تهدف الى امر اخر
وشكراً لك على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

*
هل انت تومن بما كتبت​*


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



almo7eb_17 قال:


> اخي ستيف
> 
> يبدو انك لم تقأ الموضوع
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك اخي

لكن انا كان غرضي من هذا الموضوع ان يقرأه  و يفهموم جيدا للاسف الظاهر انهم يقرأون دون تركيز


----------



## _Stev_ (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

انه مقال مسيحي بحت, لا اعلم مالهدف من المسلم ان يستشهد به.


----------



## almo7eb_17 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

ان الله يهدي من يشاء

الله يهديكم..


----------



## _Stev_ (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



almo7eb_17 قال:


> اخي ستيف
> 
> يبدو انك لم تقأ الموضوع
> 
> ...


 

اقراء تمعننا قبل ان تجيب.
كتبتها لك بالاخضر انت تعلم السبب.​


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



_Stev_ قال:


> انه مقال مسيحي بحت, لا اعلم مالهدف من المسلم ان يستشهد به.



يا اخي ما قلتلك اني بحثت عن معلومات و حبيت اني اشارك بها

و لا احد سيمنعني


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



almo7eb_17 قال:


> ان الله يهدي من يشاء
> 
> الله يهديكم..



امين اخي 

يا ذكي


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

*من قال لك ان اي موضوع في محله ودون اساءة
نحن نرحب به
ولكن اقرر السوال 
هل انت مقتنع بالذي كتبته اونقلته
ارجو ان تقراه ثانية 
ننتظر منك الرد
والرب يبارك فكرك وتقبل خلاص الله في المسيح يسوع​*


----------



## almo7eb_17 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



_Stev_ قال:


> اقراء تمعننا قبل ان تجيب.
> كتبتها لك بالاخضر انت تعلم السبب.​




هههههههههههههه
اها بعرف 

ما تخاف بفهم انا بجميع الالوان

بس انت ليش خفت وما رديت علي لما حكيتلك انت والي معاك تعالوا ناظروني بالموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا في انتظار ردك ؟


----------



## _Stev_ (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

لازلت منتظر ردك على سؤالي في موضوعك.​


----------



## almo7eb_17 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

يا فريد

احنا مقتنعين بالمكتوب ومؤمنين فيه
بس هاد نبي ربنا اعطاه معجزات

بس احنا بنعبد الي خلقه واعطاه هاي المعجزات

!ّ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

يا اعضاء عيسى عليه السلام نبيي 

هل عيب اني اكتبلكم موضوع عنو

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

افهموني و ارحموني


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

*لكن هل تعلم ان هذه اعمال هي اعمال الله  فقط
وقد عمل بها المسيح ولم يقم احد غيره بها​*


----------



## i_think (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

*جزاكى الله اختى امالى... يا اخت .... لو ناديت لاسمعت حيا ** ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى*

*لا يريدون ان يفهموا.. بس يا اخت نقول لهم من يضخك اخيرا يضخك كثيرا..*


----------



## almo7eb_17 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

ههههههههههههههههه
ما بيعتقوا ابدا


ستيف
انا جاوبت على هبلك ...... اسف على سخريتك
باجابه مختصره


وانت قرر تنهزم من مواجهتي وتسكت خااااااااااااااالص
او تيجي تناظرني..

انا بدي جواب
اوك مان


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



فريد قال:


> *لكن هل تعلم ان هذه اعمال هي اعمال الله  فقط
> وقد عمل بها المسيح ولم يقم احد غيره بها​*



نعم يا اخي نؤمن بها و لعلمك اخل كل رسول كانت عنده معجزة بقدرة الله سبحانه و تعالى

اتمنى ان تيتفيد من الموضوع


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



i_think قال:


> *جزاكى الله اختى امالى... يا اخت .... لو ناديت لاسمعت حيا ** ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى*
> 
> *لا يريدون ان يفهموا.. بس يا اخت نقول لهم من يضخك اخيرا يضخك كثيرا..*


 
بارك الله فيك 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## almo7eb_17 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

هلا بيك يا ( انا افكر )

خليك شوف هبلهم في الحكي


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



almo7eb_17 قال:


> هلا بيك يا ( انا افكر )
> 
> خليك شوف هبلهم في الحكي




30: 30: 30: 30: 

هههههههههه


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



> لا يريدون ان يفهموا..


*تفضل هات ماعندك
ونحن بعون الرب نفهمك
ونرشدك ونصحح كل ما تورثته من جهل
وهنا التحدي ان ترفض محبة الله لك​*


----------



## _Stev_ (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

*الْأَعْرَابُ أَشَدُّ كُفْرًا وَنِفَاقًا وَأَجْدَرُ أَلَّا يَعْلَمُوا حُدُودَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ*



لاتعليق​


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



فريد قال:


> *تفضل هات ماعندك
> ونحن بعون الرب نفهمك
> ونرشدك ونصحح كل ما تورثته من جهل
> وهنا التحدي ان ترفض محبة الله لك​*





غدا ان شاء الله اخي

انا الحين ذاهبة 


في حفظ الرحمن


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



_Stev_ قال:


> *الْأَعْرَابُ أَشَدُّ كُفْرًا وَنِفَاقًا وَأَجْدَرُ أَلَّا يَعْلَمُوا حُدُودَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ*
> 
> 
> 
> لاتعليق​



شكرا لك اخي

و اظن انك انت ايضا من الاعراب


----------



## dudu (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

amali عيسى او يسوع كامل وقد تم وصف المسيح في هذة المشاركه اكثر من 28 صفه للمسيح 
وفي كل صفه تم التعليق عن مميزات المسيح الف شكر لكي amali على المشاركه الرئعه وسلام الرب دودو


----------



## نور نور (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

مشكوره اختي على موضوعك الرائع.​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



amali قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي
> لكن انا كان غرضي من هذا الموضوع ان يقرأه  و يفهموم جيدا للاسف الظاهر انهم يقرأون دون تركيز


 
انا مش فاهم الموضوع كله مسيحيات ويتكلم عن حياة السيد المسيح واذا لك اي اعتراض بالمقال يا ريت تكتبي ما هو لكي نتناقش به ولك كل الشكر والاحترام وانا قراته كل بتركيز


----------



## _Stev_ (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

لا يا اخي, المسلم يعمل كوبي و باست بدون ان يفهم المحتوى.​


----------



## My Rock (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

الموضوع مسيحي بحث
ينقل الى المنتدى المسيحي العام​


----------



## فادية (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

اولا الحركه دي حلوة منك يا اماليا بس معرفتيش تضبطيها كويس لاسباب كتيرة 
اولا انك حطيتي الموضوع في قسم  الحوار الاسلامي مع انك بتتكلمي عن المسيح ومفيش اي ذكر للاسلام لا من قريب ولا من بعيد في مقالك 
ثانيا لما حضرتك تحطي موضوع في منتدى حواري يبقى صيغه الموضوع لازم تكون استفسار او سؤال او طلب توضيح وموضوعك مفيهوش اي نوع من الكلام دا 
ثالثا الواحد لما بيحط موضوع في المنتدى  لازم يكون مقتنع بان الموضوع دا هيفيد  الاعضاء الي موجودين في المنتدى كلهم 
وكل الكلام الي انتي ذكرتيه في موضوعك احنا عارفين مؤمنين بيه ميه في الميه وبزيادة كمان 
يبقى حضرتك غلطتي في كزا حاجه 
اولا انتي مش عارفه اصلا الهدف الي انتي عايزة توصليلو بموضوعك 
ثانيا حطيتيه في قسم بعيد عن المسيحييات خاااااااااااااااالص وربنا يبارك بخدمة الي نقلو للقسم المناسب 
وثالثا معرفتيش تصيغي موضوعك بصيغه معينه عشان الي يحب يرد عليكي يعرف يرد بايه وازاي 
يبقى دا نوع من انواع التشتييت بس المرة دي مش بالردود انما بالموضوع الاساسي 
وعلى فكرة موضوعك مش ماشي خاااااااااااااااااااااالص مع توقيعك 
وحاجه تانيه يا ريت حضرتك تجيبي لنا المصدر الي اخذتي منه الموضوع دا كوبي بيست 
ربنا يكون فعونك 
سلام المسيح


----------



## almo7eb_17 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مشكوره يا  فادية


بس للاسف احنا عارفين شو هدف الموضوع وانتو الي بتلفوا وبدوروا.........


هاي الصفات ( المعجزات ) من عند ربنا
وما عيسى الا رسول من عند الله


وسوف يعود عيسى عليه السلام ويتبرأ منكم ......... ومن اعمالكم ,............. ومن كتابكم المحرف...


----------



## استفانوس (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

*مسكين يااخي
صدقنني بتزعل 
لانكم تناقضون قرأنكم
عجبي​*


----------



## almo7eb_17 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



ana 100 100 قال:


> انا مش فاهم الموضوع كله مسيحيات ويتكلم عن حياة السيد المسيح واذا لك اي اعتراض بالمقال يا ريت تكتبي ما هو لكي نتناقش به ولك كل الشكر والاحترام وانا قراته كل بتركيز





يا اخي الكريم
انت نفسك بتحكي عن حياه السيد المسح
يعني السيد المسيح ( عيسى عليه السلام ) هو بشر

بشر جعله الله نبي وايده بمعجزات


****** هل تقول لي ان ما قام به المسيح لا يقوم به الا الرب
هل هذا هو كل ما يستطيع القيام به الرب

ارجوك تكلم بواقعيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



اما القران الكريم
فهو من عند الله ........ وهو كتاب بين الله تعالى فيه كل ما يحتاج اليه البشر في الدنيا والاخره
ولا يأتيه الباطل من بين يده ولا من خلفه

وهو الكتاب الوحيد الحالي الذي لا يحتوي على اي تناقض



اتوقع انه كلامي منطقي الف مره من كلامكم

دمتم بكل احترام


----------



## almo7eb_17 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



فريد قال:


> *مسكين يااخي
> صدقنني بتزعل
> لانكم تناقضون قرأنكم
> عجبي​*




اخي العزيز لو قرأت او رأيت او سمعتتناقضا للقران الكريم
فعلم عزيزي ان هناك خطا بما سمعته

يمكن ان يكون الخطا من المصدر الذي سمعت منه او منك


دمت بكل احترام


----------



## استفانوس (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

*طيب عزيزي ممكن ان تعطيني شي من عندك
ولك الشكر ولنا لقاء​*


----------



## almo7eb_17 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

قال تعالى :- (( الحمد لله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا .. قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه .. ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرا حسنا .. ماكثين فيه ابدا .. وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا .. مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم .. اي يقولون الا كذبا ))(سوره الكهف)


----------



## amali (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



almo7eb_17 قال:


> قال تعالى :- (( الحمد لله الذي انزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا .. قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه .. ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات ان لهم اجرا حسنا .. ماكثين فيه ابدا .. وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا .. مالهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من افواههم .. اي يقولون الا كذبا ))(سوره الكهف)



صدق الله العظيم

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amali (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



فريد قال:


> *تفضل هات ماعندك
> ونحن بعون الرب نفهمك
> ونرشدك ونصحح كل ما تورثته من جهل
> وهنا التحدي ان ترفض محبة الله لك​*




السلام عليكم 

تفضل اخي 


المعجزة هي أمر خارق للعادة ولا يقدر على فعله البشر ولا تكون المعجزة ألا للانبياء فقط أما الصحابه او غيره فأن حدث شي من هذا القبيل فهو كرامات مثل قصة عمر بن الخطاب وسارية الجبل

والمعجزه تحدى من الله للبشر وإثبات ان هذا الرسول مرسل من عند الله عز وجل، ودائما تأتي المعجزه حسب طبيعة واشتغال الناس فاذا كان الناس مهتمين بالسحر تأتي فوق السحر وأذا كان الناس مهتمين بالطب والعلاج تأتي في هذا المجال واذا كان الناس مهتمين بالبلاغة تأتي في مجال البلاغة 

أبراهيم عليه السلام.................. معجزته النار

موسي عليه السلام.....................معجزته العصا واليد

عيسى عليه السلام...................معجزته علاج الابرص والاكمه واحياء الموتي وخلق الطير بأذن الله

صالح عليه السلام.......................معجزته الناقه

محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم...........معجزته القرآن الكريم وهي المعجزة الخالدة


----------



## amali (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

و لو حبيت يا اخي اني استدلك بالقران معنديش مانع


----------



## amali (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



dudu قال:


> amali عيسى او يسوع كامل وقد تم وصف المسيح في هذة المشاركه اكثر من 28 صفه للمسيح
> وفي كل صفه تم التعليق عن مميزات المسيح الف شكر لكي amali على المشاركه الرئعه وسلام الرب دودو



نعم يا اخي اننا نؤمن بمعجزات عيسى عليه السلام و نؤمن به رسولا 

تفضل اخي 



معجزات المسيح عليه السلام


انه من المؤسف عندما تسأل المسيحي ما الذي دلك على كون المسيح إلهاً ؟ فيقول لك : دل عليه ظهور الافعال والمعجزات العجيبة على يديه كإحياء الموتى والسلطان على الطبيعة وشفاء البرصى والعمي وتكثير الطعام .

وفي الحقيقة اننا نقول لمثل هذا المسيحي انك غافل عن نصوص اناجيلك في هذا الموضوع ذلك أن المسيح صرح بأن المعجزات والافعال العجيبة ليست دليل على النبوة فضلاً عن الالوهية فهو يقول : في متى [ 24 : 24 ] : (( سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا المختارين )) 

ونحن نسأل :

إذا كان المنافق الكاذب يستطيع أن يأتي بالمعجزات والافعال العجيبة فعلى أي قياس يمكننا أن نميز بين الانبياء الحقيقيين ومدعي النبوة ؟! . . . وإذا كان الحال كذلك فهل نستطيع اعتبار معجزات المسيح دليل على نبوته فضلاً عن اتخاذكم إياها دليلاً على ألوهيته المزعومة ؟!

فحقاً انه لأمر غريب من النصارى أن يعتبروا المعجزات دليل على الالوهية مع كون المسيح نفسه ينكر كون المعجزة دليل على النبوة فضلاً عن الالوهية . بل الأغرب والأعجب من ذلك هو اقرار المسيح بأن القدرة التي كان يمتلكها هي مدفوعة له من الله تبارك وتعالى وذلك بقوله في إنجيل مـــتى [11 : 27 ] (( كل شيء قد دفع إلي من أبي )) . فالرب هو الدافع والمسيح هو المدفوع له و لا شك بأن هناك فرق عظيم بين الدافع والمدفوع له .

وبالتالي فإننا نطرح هذا السؤال المهم على النصارى وهو :

هل كان قيام المسيح بصنع المعجزات والافعال العجيبة استناداً إلي قوته الذاتية وسلطانه ، أم استناداً إلي قوة الله العلوية ؟

والجواب : 

إضافة إلى ما تم ذكره نقول :

ان نصوص الاناجيل تؤكـد على أن المسيح لم يكن يمتلك بذاته أي قدرة و قوة ، و أن السلطان الذي أوتيه إنما دُفِع إليه من قِبَلِ الله تعالى .

فقد نقلت الأناجيل الأربعة عن المسيح تصريحات متكررة يعلن فيها بكل وضوح أنه كان لا يقدر أن يفعل من نفسه شيئا ، و لا يفعل إلا ما أقدره الله تعالى عليه و أمره به ، و أن ما لديه من سلطان و ما أوتيه من قوة، هو مما منحه الله تعالى و دفعه إليه. و في كل هذا نفي صريح لإلـهية المسيح و تأكيد واضح لعبوديته لله عز و جل و افتقاره إليه. و فيما يلي بعض النصوص في هذا المجال :

(1) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا : [ 5: 19 ]

(( فأجاب يسوع و قال لهم: الحق الحق أقول لكم لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل )) .

(2) و فيه أيضا في نفس الإصحاح [ 5 : 30 ] :

(( أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئا. كما أسمع أدين و دينونتي عادلة لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني )).

(3) و في نفس الإنجيل و الإصحاح أيضا [ 5 : 36 ] :

(( و أما أنا فلي شهادة أعظم من يوحنَّا. لأن الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لأعملها، هذه الأعمال بعينها التي أنا أعملها هي تشهد لي أن الآب قد أرسلني )) .

(4) و في إنجيل يوحنا [ 4 : 35 ] :

(( الآبُ يحبُّ الابن و قد دفع كل شيء في يده )) .

(5) و في إنجيل متى [ 28 : 18 ] :

(( فتقدَّم يسوع و تمهَّل قائلاً: دُفِعَ إليَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض )).

(6) و في إنجيل لوقا [ 10 : 21 ـ 22 ] : 

(( و التفت (أي المسيح) إلى تلاميذه و قال : كل شيء قد دُفِـعَ إليَّ من أبي )) .

(7) و في إنجيل لوقا : [ 11: 20 ] يقول المسيح :

(( و لكن إن كنت أنا بإصبع الله أخرج الشياطين فقد أقبل عليكم ملكوت الله ))

فلم يفعل عيسى عليه السلام هذه المعجزات إلا بإذن الله مصداقاً لقوله السالف : 
(( وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ بِإِصْبِعِ اللهِ أُخْرِجُ الشَّيَاطِينَ فَقَدْ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ. )) لوقا 11: 20 

وقد ورد في إنجيل يوحنا في [11 : 21 _ 22 ] : (( فَقَالَتْ مَرْثَا لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَوْ كُنْتَ هَهُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي. لَكِنِّي الآنَ أَيْضاً أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنَ اللَّهِ يُعْطِيكَ اللَّهُ إِيَّاهُ )) 

ومن المؤكد أنه مهما جرت من آيات وعجائب على أيدى المؤمنين فإنها ليست مبرراً لأي خلط بينهم وبين الله على أية صورة من الصور ، فالإنجيل يذكر قولاً للمسيح في هذا الصدد يهدم نظرية إتخاذ المسيحيين المعجزات برهاناً على الالوهية فهو يقول على لسان المسيح: (( الحق الحق أقول لكم : من يؤمن بي فالاعمال التي أنا أعملها يعملها هو أيضاً ويعمل أعظم منها )) [ يوحنا 14 : 12 ]

إننا نقول للمبشرين إذا كان المسيح إلهاً لقيامه بالمعجزات فكان الواجب أن ينسبها لنفسه ، أما وقد ذكرت اناجيلكم أن عيسى كان ينسبها إلى الله فهذا يبطل زعمكم بألوهيته فقد كان المسيح قبل أن يقوم بالمعجزه يتوجه ببصره نحو السماء ويطلب الله ويشكره طبقاً لما جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 11 : 41 ] وإليك النص : (( وَرَفَعَ يَسُوع عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ ، أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي ، وَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ دَوْماً تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ هَذَا لأَجْلِ الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ حَوْلِي لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي ))

ان قيام المسيح بأن رفع نظره نحو السماء هو فعل منافي للألوهية لأن هذا الفعل يأتيه الإنسان عادة عندما يطلب الإمداد السماوي من الله وهذا لا يتفق مع كون المسيح صورة الله وان الاب متحد معه ، كما يزعم المسيحيون .

وقد تكرر منه هذا الفعل طبقاً لما جاء في إنجيل متى [ 14 : 15 _21 ] : (( وَأَمَرَ الْجُمُوعَ أَنْ يَجْلِسُوا عَلَى الْعُشْبِ. ثُمَّ أَخَذَ الأَرْغِفَةَ الْخَمْسَةَ وَالسَّمَكَتَيْنِ، وَرَفَعَ نَظَرَهُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَبَارَكَ وَكَسَّرَ الأَرْغِفَةَ، وَأَعْطَاهَا لِلتَّلاَمِيذِ، فَوَزَّعُوهَا عَلَى الْجُمُوعِ. فَأَكَلَ الْجَمِيعُ وَشَبِعُوا.))

لقد قام المسيح برفع نظره نحو السماء قبل أن يقوم بالمعجزة وقبل أن يبارك ، ويحق لنا أن نتسائل :

لماذا رفع المسيح نظره إلى السماء ؟ ولمن يتجه ويطلب إذا كان الآب متحداً به ؟! أم أن الأمر واضح وهو :

أن المسيح عليه السلام كان يدعو خالق السموات والأرض ليمنحه القوة على تحقيق المعجزة ؟

هذا وإذا عرفنا أن أعظم معجزة للمسيح عليه السلام كانت إحياء الموتى ، وإذا اعتبرنا إحياء الموتى دليل على الالوهية عند المسيحيين عندئذ نقول لهم لماذا لم يقم المسيح نفسه من الموت المزعوم ؟ ألم يرد في سفر أعمال الرسل أن الله هو الذي أقامه من الموت ؟! [ 13 : 30 ] ، [ 2 : 24 ] وهذا أولاً .

ثانياً : لماذا لا تتخذون النبي ( اليشع ) إلهاً لأن كتابكم المقدس في سفر الملوك الثاني [ 4 : 32 ] قد نص ان ( اليشع ) قد أحيا طفلاً ميتاً .

بل انه جاء في كتابكم المقدس عن ( اليشع ) ما يجعله كبير الالهة وذلك إذا أخذنا إحياء الموتى قياساً فقد ورد عنه في سفر الملوك الثاني [ 13 : 20 ] انه أحيا ميتاً وهو ميت !!!

يقول النص :

(( وَمَاتَ أَلِيشَعُ فَدَفَنُوهُ. وَحَدَثَ أَنَّ غُزَاةَ الْمُوآبِيِّينَ أَغَارُوا عَلَى أَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ عِنْدَ مَطْلَعِ السَّنَةِ الْجَدِيدَةِ، فِيمَا كَانَ قَوْمٌ يَقُومُونَ بِدَفْنِ رَجُلٍ مَيْتٍ. فَمَا إِنْ رَأَوْا الْغُزَاةَ قَادِمِينَ حَتَّى طَرَحُوا الْجُثْمَانَ فِي قَبْرِ أَلِيشَعَ، وَمَا كَادَ جُثْمَانُ الْمَيْتِ يَمَسُّ عِظَامَ أَلِيشَعَ حَتَّى ارْتَدَّتْ إِلَيْهِ الْحَيَاةُ، فَعَاشَ وَنَهَضَ عَلَى رِجْلَيْهِ. ))

وقد جاء في سفر ( حزقيال ) في الاصحاح [ 37 : 7 ] أنه أحيا جيش عظيم جداً من الاموات .

ومع هذا لم يقل أحد أن النبي اليشع أو أن النبي حزقيال بهما طبيعة لاهوتية أو أن الرب قد حل بهما . تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيرا .

ثالثاً : انه لأمر غريب أن يتخذ النصارى من قيام المسيح باحياء الموتى دليلاً على ألوهيته بينما نجد أن أناجيلهم تخبرنا بأن ، الجموع الكبيرة التي صنع المسيح أمامها هذه المعجزة ، وكان من بينهم التلاميذ، لم تكن لتستدعيهم وتدفعهم أن يصفوه بالالوهية وغاية ما في الأمر أنهم شهدوا للمسيح بالنبوة فقط قائلين (( قد قام فينا نبي عظيم )) طبقاً لما جاء في [ 7 : 16 ] من إنجيل لوقا . فالحاصل ان شهود هذه الحادثة الكبيرة والمؤمنين بالمسيح عليه السلام لم يفقدوا صوابهم ليقولوا ان المسيح هو الله أو ابن الله وإنما قالوا : (( قد قام فينا نبي عظيم )) ولم يكن من المسيح إلا ان اقرهم و لم ينكر عليهم وصفهم له بالنبوة !

فلماذا يريد النصارى أن يجعلوا من قيام المسيح بإحياء الميت دليلاً على لاهوته ؟!!

أيها المتصفح الكريم : 

انه عندما أحيا المسيح العازر وصنع هذه المعجزة أمام الجموع كما جاء في يوحنا الاصحاح الحادي عشر ، نجد أن غاية ما طلبه المسيح من هذه الجموع بعد قيامه بالمعجزة هي أن يشهدوا له بالرسالة فقط أي أنه رسول من عند الله كباقي الرسل ولنستمع لهذه الغاية التي أعلنها المسيح في [ 11 : 41 ] من إنجيل يوحنا : (( وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ، أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي، وَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ دَوْماً تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ هَذَا لأَجْلِ الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ حَوْلِي لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي ))

فهل بعد هذا يمكن لعاقل أن يتخذ من قيام المسيح بإحياء الموتى دليلاً على ألوهيته ؟

وفي مجال مباركة الطعام وتكثيرة : نجد انه قد جاء في الكتاب المقدس عن النبي ( اليشع ) في سفر الملوك الثاني [ 4 : 1 ، 7 ] انه صنع معجزة تكثير الزيت ، والذي يقرأ هذه المعجزة سيجد أن النبي ( أليشع ) لم يرد في خبرها أنه رفع نظره نحو السماء ، ولا أنه بارك وشكر الله كما فعل المسيح ، ومع ذلك فلم يقل أحد أن في أليشع طبيعة لاهوتية مع أن هذه الاعجوبة أبلغ مما وقع للمسيح .

وفي مجال خضوع عناصر الطبيعة : سنجد ان الطبيعة قد خضعت لكثيرين وكان منهم النبي أليشع والنبي إيليا ويشوع ، فالذي يقرأ ماجاء في سفر الملوك الثاني [1 : 7 ، 14 ] سيجد أن إيليا أمر عنصر النار التي هي سيدة العناصر فأخضعها وأطاعته بمجرد أمره فنزلت من السماء فلم يكن من ايليا إلا انه أمر فكان .

وجاء في سفر الملوك الثاني [ 2 : 7 ، 8 ] عن إيليا واليشع ما نصه :

(( ووقف كلاهما بجانب الأردن ، وأخذ إيليا رداءه ولفه وضرب الماء ، فانفلق إلي هنا وهناك فعبر كلاهما في اليبس ))

وإنه أمر لا جدال فيه بأن انفلاق الماء الذي وقع معجزة لإيليا واليشع أعظم جداً من هدوئه الذي وقع معجزة للمسيح ومع ذلك فلم يقل أحد إن في إيليا طبيعة لاهوتية .

وفي مجال شفاء العمي والبرصى : سنجد أن الكتاب المقدس قد نص على ان هذه المعجزة قد حدثت على يد النبي ( اليشع ) وهذا في سفر الملوك الثاني [ 6 : 14 _ 20 ] والذي يقرأ ما جاء في خبر هذه المعجزة سيجد أن ما فعله أليشع لم يكن بفرد واحد أو باثنين أو بثلاثة بل كان بجيش كبير . ومع هذا لم يقل أحد أن ( اليشع ) فيه نص أو ربع إله !

وقد جاء في سفر الملوك الثاني [ 5 : 1 _ 27 ] أن ( اليشع ) النبي شفى النعمان السرياني من البرص والذي يقرأ الواقعة سيرى أن شفاء نعمان السرياني من برصه ، تم بناء على قول ( اليشع ) النبي : (( اغتسل واطهر )) 

وفي مجال التنبؤ بأحداث المستقبل : سنجد أن ( اليشع ) قد تم له ذلك وذلك عندما وعد المرأة الشونمية التي لم يكن لها ابن ورجلها قد شاخ (( فَقَالَ لَهَا أَلِيشَعُ: «فِي مِثْلِ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ مِنَ السَّنَةِ الْقَادِمَةِ سَتَحْضُنِينَ ابْناً بَيْنَ ذِرَاعَيْكِ. فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ يَاسَيِّدِي رَجُلَ اللهِ. لاَ تَخْدَعْ أَمَتَكَ».َلَكِنَّهَا حَمَلَتْ وَأَنْجَبَتِ ابْناً فِي الزَّمَنِ الَّذِي أَنْبَأَ بِهِ أَلِيشَعُ. )) وهذا في سفر الملوك الثاني [ 4 : 16 ]

وهناك الكثيرين من الانبياء ممن تنبؤو بالغيب والاحداث المستقبلية ممن ورد أسماؤهم في الكتاب المقدس وقد قاموا بصنع الآيات والمعجزات كالمسيح تماماً مما لا يسع البحث لذكرهم . ومع هذا لم يقل أحد عنهم أن فيهم ولو 25 % من الطبيعة اللاهوتية !

ومع هذا فإننا نقول : 

أنه لما كان قد أثبتنا بالادلة الواضحة والبراهين الساطعة ان اعظم معجزة للمسيح وهي احياء الموتى لم تكن دليلاً على ألوهيته فمن باب أولى وأحرى أن تكون بقية معجزاته المنسوبة له في الاناجيل كذلك .

القاعدة التي على النصارى ان يفهموها هي :

إن كل ما فعله المسيح لا يفسره ولا يجسمه إلا قول المسيح نفسه .

1 _ فقد قال مرة :

(( ولست أفعل من نفسي )) [ يوحنا 8 : 28 ]

2 _ وقال مرة أخرى :

(( الأعمال التي أنا أعملها باسم أبي هي تشهد لي )) [ يوحنا 10 : 25 ]

والنتيجة التي نخلص منها مما سبق سرده هي :

(( أن المعجزات التي صنعها المسيح والنفوس التي أحياها إنما كانت باسم الله سبحانه وتعالى ، لا باسمه ، فهو لم يعملها بسلطانه ومجده بل بسلطان الله وحده ))

ان الله سبحانه وتعالى يؤيد رسله وأنبياءه بمعجزات خارقه لتكون عوناً لهم في دعواهم النبوة ولأجل أن يصدقهم الناس ويؤمنوا بهم .

ولا يسوغ لعاقل أن يدعي فيهم الالوهية لأنهم أتوا بما عجز عنه الناس بل إن هذا من قبيل ما دعوا الناس إلي الايمان به وكانوا إذا طلبوا دليلاً معجز تضرعوا إلي الله ودعوه كذلك كان يفعل المسيح عليه السلام .

وعلى المسيحي أن يعلم :

ان معجزات المسيح عليه السلام هي معجزات حسية انتهت بانتهاء وقتها فقد كانت تأييداً له في دعوته بالدرجة الأولى وفي نفس الوقت صلاح لحال المجتمع اليهودي من الأمراض والعلل .

وختاماً نهدي المسيحيين هذا الخبر من إنجيل متى :

كتب متى في [ 12 : 38 ] تحت عنوان : معلمي الشريعة والفريسيين يطلبون آية مايلي :

وقال له بعض معلمي الشريعة والفريسيين : (( يا معلم ، نريد أن نرى منك آيةً )) . فأجابهم يسوع : (( جيل شرير فاسق يطلب آيةً ، ولا تعطى له آية إلا آية يونان النبي ))

تأمل أيها القارىء الكريم في هذا النص ، فهو نص صريح في أن المسيح لم يأت بآية لأنه قال إن ذلك الجيل لن يعطى آية والجيل هو الطبقة المعاصرة من الناس وقد أكد النفي بقوله ( لن يعطى هذا الجيل آية ) ، فلم تكن للمسيح آية بناء على هذا الكلام مطلقاً وكل ما رواه الانجيليون من المعجزات بعد هذا التصريح كرواية تكثير الطعام وشفاء الابرص والمشي على البحر . . . إلخ هي روايات متناقضة مع هذا التصريح على خط مستقيم !

مع ملاحظة أن عبارة المسيح تفيد الحصر بحيث لا يمكن تأويلها حيث قال (( إلا آية يونان النبي )) ( وإلا ) هي أداة تفيد الحصر في اللغة .

وقد ذكر لوقا هذا الحصر في إنجيله [ 11 : 29 ] .

إننا ندعو كل مسيحي منصف أن يترك التعصب جانبا و يسمع لنداء الله سبحانه وتعالى إذ يقول :

(( مَّا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلاَنِ الطَّعَامَ انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ )).

(( قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ أَهْوَاء قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّواْ مِن قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّواْ كَثِيراً وَضَلُّواْ عَن سَوَاء السَّبِيلِ )) المائدة 75 ـ 77. صدق الله العظيم.


----------



## dudu (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



amali قال:


> و لو حبيت يا اخي اني استدلك بالقران معنديش مانع


  القلوب عند بعضها والله ان كنت بدي اقول نفس الشئي عن تغير القرن لئنني لا ارى اي معجزة فيه سلام لام دودو:t16:


----------



## amali (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



ana 100 100 قال:


> انا مش فاهم الموضوع كله مسيحيات ويتكلم عن حياة السيد المسيح واذا لك اي اعتراض بالمقال يا ريت تكتبي ما هو لكي نتناقش به ولك كل الشكر والاحترام وانا قراته كل بتركيز



اخي كل ما قرأته اننا نؤمن به


----------



## amali (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



فادية قال:


> اولا الحركه دي حلوة منك يا اماليا بس معرفتيش تضبطيها كويس لاسباب كتيرة
> اولا انك حطيتي الموضوع في قسم  الحوار الاسلامي مع انك بتتكلمي عن المسيح ومفيش اي ذكر للاسلام لا من قريب ولا من بعيد في مقالك
> ثانيا لما حضرتك تحطي موضوع في منتدى حواري يبقى صيغه الموضوع لازم تكون استفسار او سؤال او طلب توضيح وموضوعك مفيهوش اي نوع من الكلام دا
> ثالثا الواحد لما بيحط موضوع في المنتدى  لازم يكون مقتنع بان الموضوع دا هيفيد  الاعضاء الي موجودين في المنتدى كلهم
> ...



شكرا اخي لمداخلتك و احب ان اقول لكي انني اؤمن بعيسى عليه السلام و نؤمن بالمعجزات التي

وهبها له الله سبحانه و تعالى


----------



## dudu (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



amali قال:


> شكرا اخي لمداخلتك و احب ان اقول لكي انني اؤمن بعيسى عليه السلام و نؤمن بالمعجزات التي
> 
> وهبها له الله سبحانه و تعالى


   والله ان هذا الكلام يفرح قلوب كل المسحين ويفرح الرب 
سلام الرب دودو :smile01


----------



## استفانوس (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

*انا اعرف معجزات الرب يسوع
لكن اوريد معجزة عن محمد وكما اسلفنا مرارا الاخطاء التي موجودة في القران
ماعدا الحذف على يد الحجاج الثقفي
واحراق على يد عثمان
وتغير معنى النص بتنقيط والتشكيل على يد ابو الاسود
فهل عندك معجزة واضحة ومثبتة​*


----------



## فادية (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



فادية قال:


> اولا الحركه دي حلوة منك يا اماليا بس معرفتيش تضبطيها كويس لاسباب كتيرة
> اولا انك حطيتي الموضوع في قسم  الحوار الاسلامي مع انك بتتكلمي عن المسيح ومفيش اي ذكر للاسلام لا من قريب ولا من بعيد في مقالك
> ثانيا لما حضرتك تحطي موضوع في منتدى حواري يبقى صيغه الموضوع لازم تكون استفسار او سؤال او طلب توضيح وموضوعك مفيهوش اي نوع من الكلام دا
> ثالثا الواحد لما بيحط موضوع في المنتدى  لازم يكون مقتنع بان الموضوع دا هيفيد  الاعضاء الي موجودين في المنتدى كلهم
> ...



*اماليااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الظاهر انك مقريتيش ردي كويس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## amali (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

لا اختي قريتو بس....................


----------



## فادية (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



amali قال:


> لا اختي قريتو بس....................



بس ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اكيد معندكيش رد 
ربنا يكون فعونك


----------



## amali (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



فادية قال:


> بس ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اكيد معندكيش رد
> ربنا يكون فعونك




هههههه  الله يكون في عونك انتي يا اختي

:heat: :heat: :heat: :heat: :heat: :heat: 


***************
-----------------------------------------------------
يا ريت كلامك يكون مؤدب اكتر من كدا


----------



## فادية (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



amali قال:


> هههههه  الله يكون في عونك انتي يا اختي
> 
> :heat: :heat: :heat: :heat: :heat: :heat:



طيب متفهمينا  يا عزيزتي وتنورينا من علمك الامحدود في المسيحيه 
والا انتي لحد كدا وخلاص معندكيش اي معلومات تانيه عن المسيحيه 
طيب متقولي من الاول انك عامله الموضوع كوبي بيست وجايه حاطاه هنا وانتي مش فاهمه حاجه فيه من الاساس 
ربنا يكون فعونك


----------



## amali (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

للاسف اختي كل ما اكتب حاجة تتمسحلي


سبحان الله


----------



## استفانوس (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*

سلام ونعمة
اختي الفاضلة amali 
المشرفة فادية لاتحذف شئ الا يكون قد خرق قانون المنتدى
او نسخ ولصق ليس الا 
الله اعطانا عقل لنفكر ونختار الطريق الحق
وليس على الفطرة
فارجو ان تعيدي النظر من اجل ابديتك
وها هو رب المجد يناديك
فهل تلبي النداء​


----------



## amali (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



فريد قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> اختي الفاضلة amali
> المشرفة فادية لاتحذف شئ الا يكون قد خرق قانون المنتدى
> او نسخ ولصق ليس الا
> ...



ههههههههههههه 
يا اخي انتم ردودكم و مواضيعكم كلها سب و شتم  

لكنني اقسم لك يا اخي انني لا اشتم و لا نبي و لا رسول 

كيف اشتم عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام و هو رسول

لا يا اخي انها لا تجد ما تقول و تمسحه 

لماذا تمسح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قلو لها ان تناقشني


----------



## فادية (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



amali قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> يا اخي انتم ردودكم و مواضيعكم كلها سب و شتم
> 
> لكنني اقسم لك يا اخي انني لا اشتم و لا نبي و لا رسول
> ...




*شوفتي انتي بتكدبي ازاي 
لو كنت بحذف كل الي انا مش قادرة ارد عليه كنت مسحت موضوعك من الاساس 
وكمان كنت مسحت اي حاجه تكتبيها هنا في القسم المسيحييييييييييييييييي العام 
لكن لو انتي وغيرك مش بتعرفو النظام 
فانا دوري هنا اني اعلمكم  حاجه اسمها نظام 
وكل حاجه ملهاش علاقه في المسيحيه لازم احذفها عشان احافظ على اسم القسم 
واظن انك بتعرفي تفكي الخط العربي وقادرة تقري اسم القسم هنا ( المنتدى المسيحي العاااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
فهمتي والا اعيد تاني  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اما عن اني اناقشك فاظن اني كتبتلك رد وحضرتك مرديتيش عليه مع اني عرضتهولك مرتين 
قوليلي بقا بتهربي ليه من الرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## amali (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



فادية قال:


> *شوفتي انتي بتكدبي ازاي
> لو كنت بحذف كل الي انا مش قادرة ارد عليه كنت مسحت موضوعك من الاساس
> وكمان كنت مسحت اي حاجه تكتبيها هنا في القسم المسيحييييييييييييييييي العام
> لكن لو انتي وغيرك مش بتعرفو النظام
> ...



استغفر الله العظيم

خلاص يا اختي يا مشرفة 

احذفي اللي تحبي و خلي اللي تحبي و انا مش عاوزة ارد عليكي لاني عارفة انك حتمسحيه

و انا و قتي غالي


----------



## فادية (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



amali قال:


> استغفر الله العظيم
> 
> خلاص يا اختي يا مشرفة
> 
> ...




بلاش كدب وتدليس 
قولي من الاول انك مش عارفه تردي عليه 
ربنا يكون فعونك


----------



## amali (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حياة المسيح*



فادية قال:


> بلاش كدب وتدليس
> قولي من الاول انك مش عارفه تردي عليه
> ربنا يكون فعونك



شكرا كلك زوووق


----------

